

Universal principles of persuasion (Dr. Robert Cialdini) - cs702
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=mQp0mT0yrSU

======
cs702
From a presentation by Dr. Cialdini at Caltech, here are the principles
explained in more detail and with concrete examples of their successful
application in business:

Principle 1: Reciprocation - <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVHW2wi_2M0>

Principle 2: Scarcity - <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0sjS7Q2bgs>

Principle 3: Authority - <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2tGLFjW5tE>

Principle 4: Consistency - <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEJU1el0FUY>

Principle 5: Consensus - <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fy3G7wy1VYc>

Principle 6: Liking - <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftr48APX0UM> (part 1),
and <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXpysRReBmk> (part 2)

